# Unexploded Ordnance



## Tabatah

hola!!!

estoy super agradecida de toda la ayuda que me han brindado en mis traducciones... ahora necesito una vez más de sus conocimientos!!! 

¿qué significa? :*Unexploded Ordnance*

en los diccionarios aparecen que es _artillería inexlorada_... pero no tiene sentido según el tema que estoy abordando.... 
Les cito la frase en la que está inserta

*Removal of Contaminated Soils, Mixed Waste or Unexploded Ordnance...*


Gracias por su ayudita!!!! 
Besos
Tabatah


----------



## Tabatah

oh!!!
ya le vi el sentido... 
lo escribí mal...
perdonen las molestias... es artillería no explosionada... es uno de los materiales contaminantes!!!
gracias igual y perdonen las molestias!!!


----------



## reddwarf

Unexploded Ordanace (UXO) es, en realidad, todo tipo de material militar (más bien municiones de artillería) como granadas, obuses...etc que no ha llegado a explosionar, pero que sigue siendo peligrosa. Es terminología empleada por los militares en general y los desactivadores de explosivos en particular. Se prodría traducir por *munición no explosionada*, que es como lo hace el Ministerio de Defensa español en su página web.

Espero que os haya ayudado.


----------



## Vinni

Debes tener cuidado con esta traducción ya que "Munición no explosionada" también hace referencia a municiones nuevas que no han sido usadas. La expresión "Live ordnance" hace referencia a cargas explosivas ya sea granadas, cartuchos de artillería, bombas, etc. en la(s) cual(es) ya ha sido activado el detonador principal (primer) pero la carga no ha detonado. En español se utiliza el termino *"carga viva"* para describir estas unidades que han sido utilizadas pero no han detonado. No te confundas con el término en inglés ("Live ammo." o "live ammunition") lo cual significa "munición real" y no de práctica o "salva".

Espero te sirva.


----------



## reddwarf

Me parece muy buena tu aportación. Tristemente solemos traducir demasiado directamente del inglés. "Carga viva" me suena mejor y más natural, quizá, que "munición no explosionada", pero si bien en la segunda se especifica el origen militar (munición, ordnance) en "carga viva" no parece que se esté haciendo referencia alguna al origen del material (militar o no), pues la carga no tiene porqué tener un origen concreto (militar, civil o casero). A pesar de ello, me gusta bastante como opción.

Con respecto a este término, sólo quería aclarar que no es que comparta con el Ministerio de Defensa español la traducción que se hace de UXO, sólo darla a conocer como justificación de la opción que proponía.


----------



## rodelu2

*Unexploded* *ordnance* se refiere habitualmente a munición explosiva que ha sido disparada y falló cuando debía haber detonado; es p.ej. una terrible molestia en los campos de cultivo que fueron campo de batalla, en los que se cosecha granadas junto con las papas. Yo diría *"municiones que no detonaron"*


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Tabatah said:


> hola!!!
> 
> estoy super agradecida de toda la ayuda que me han brindado en mis traducciones... ahora necesito una vez más de sus conocimientos!!!
> 
> ¿qué significa? : [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']*Unexploded Ordnance*[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]



Por lo que valga, eso fue parte de mi primera asignacion en las fuerzas armadas de los EEUU. La unidad llevaba el nombre Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD).  Yo participé en este trabajo durante la Guerra en el Golfo (Tormenta en el Desierto) en 1991. 

No son todos los artefactos en realidad "municiones."

Desactivación de artefactos explosivos = La detección, identificación, evaluación sobre el terreno, entrega segura, recuperación y desactivación de *artefactos explosivos sin explotar*. Puede incluir asimismo la entrega segura y/o la desactivación de artefactos explosivos que, debido a daños o al deterioro sufrido son peligrosos, cuando la desactivación de esos artefactos explosivos está más allá de las capacidades del personal que habitualmente se encarga de la desactivación rutinaria.

En el siguiente documento oficial se encuentra más:

http://www.mineactionstandards.org/IMAS_archive/FinalNonEnglish/IMAS%200410_2ndED_Amend4spanish.pdf


3.02.
Abandoned Explosive Ordnance (AXO) – *Artefacto Explosivo Abandonado (AXO)*
(2005)
Es un artefacto explosivo que no ha sido utilizado durante un conflicto armado, que ha sido dejado en la retaguardia o vertido por una Parte de un conflicto armado, y que no se halla bajo el control de esa Parte. El artefacto explosivo abandonado puede haber sido cebado, provisto de espoleta, armado o, de alguna forma, preparado para su empleo (CCW- Protocolo V)

3.294.
Unexploded Ordnance (UXO) – *artefacto sin detonar (UXO)*
Es el artefacto explosivo (EO) que ha sido cargado, colocada su espoleta, armado o de alguna otra forma preparado para su uso o fue usado. Puede haber sido disparado, depositado, lanzado o proyectado y aún permanece sin detonar ya sea por mal funcionamiento, diseño u otras causas.


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds like the original is about hazardous waste cleanup, not anything specifically military in nature. So for purposes of clarity, could you combine those terms into "artefactos explosivos sin detonar"?
Or would "artefactos sin detonar" by itself be understood as referring to military ordnance?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds like the original is about hazardous waste cleanup, not anything specifically military in nature. So for purposes of clarity, could you combine those terms into "artefactos explosivos sin detonar"?
> Or would "artefactos sin detonar" by itself be understood as referring to military ordnance?


 
The purpose of using "artefactos" rather than "municiones" is to include items that are not in fact military munitions, nor is their intended use necessarily military in nature.  For example, certain types of small commercial containers such as hot water heaters have been used for improvised explosive devices involved in common crimes, and we do not think of those as "munitions"  but as "devices"   -- or artefactos in Spanish.


----------



## k-in-sc

So, what, you're saying "sin detonar" gives enough indication that the  "artefacto" is something "explosivo" and you don't need to say "explosivo"?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

k-in-sc said:


> So, what, you're saying "sin detonar" gives enough indication that the "artefacto" is something "explosivo" and you don't need to say "explosivo"?


 

The United Nations (through its _Servicio de Acción Contra las Minas de Naciones Unidas (UNMAS_), in its Spanish-language document for guidance on mine clearing for all affected countries, has determined those descriptions. Their definitions are described in the document *GLOSARIO DE TERMINOS, DEFINICIONES Y ABREVIATURAS DE LAS ACTIVIDADES RELATIVAS A LAS MINAS *

The term *UXO* for "unexploded ordnance" has essentially gained international acceptance and is translated in the UN explosives-clearing guidance as *artefacto sin detonar*. There are certainly other terms that are used in the various Spanish-speaking countries in addition to the UN definitions. For example, the Spanish army appears to use MUSE, for MUniciones Sin Explotar, but as previously noted, many explosive devices are not in fact munitions (technically in the business we make a useful and significant distinction between _artefactos explosivos improvisados_ and _municiones sin explotar_. That is, EOD needs to know the specific type before planning render-safe procedures. Here in Chile,where we have minefields left over from the Casi Guerra of 1977-78, we often see the term *artefactos explosivos sin estellar.* This term would seem to address an earlier concern that the UN definitions are unsatisfactory (which I would agree with, in part because many UN efforts are widely viewed as incompetent).


Hope that is useful discussion.


----------

